# Paph. Booth's Sand Lady



## SlipperFan (Jul 12, 2008)

Lady Isabel x sanderianum '#1' -- from Zephyrus:


----------



## Elena (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 12, 2008)

:drool: Breath taking !!!:clap:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 12, 2008)

That is fabulous! John sells a lot of really nice stuff...I'm glad he only lives about an hour away from me now. That may be hard on the bank account though. :sob:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 12, 2008)

:drool::drool: Stunning!!! MK is my favorite sand X, so I thought! :drool::drool:


----------



## John M (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow - that's a regal one! Love it!


----------



## rdlsreno (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice and I love your picture!!!!


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW too.

Craig


----------



## NYEric (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 12, 2008)

WOW 3!

Great form and color! The dorsal is spectacular!

:drool:


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 12, 2008)

I checked out Zephyrus' catalog and could not find any of these!:sob:


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 13, 2008)

Extreme beauties !!!!! , and interesting pot , what potting media do you use here?? Jean


----------



## Roy (Jul 13, 2008)

Magic flowering Dot. Love that flower.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 13, 2008)

Gorgeous and very impressive - these twisted petals reach almost until down to the floor.
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 13, 2008)

color me jealous.....


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 13, 2008)

Mine came out looking like a dog. Yours is beautiful, good flower count, great color, and arranged pretty well too! :clap:


----------



## nenella (Jul 13, 2008)

Stunning ! WOW !


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 13, 2008)

*Wow*

I really like the sharp contrast on the dorsal. 
It looks like a beautifully grown plant.


----------



## cwt (Jul 13, 2008)

Nice one Dot!


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG... Impressive... Excellent photo shooting, too...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 13, 2008)

OMG, that is beautiful! Wonderful photo too. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 13, 2008)

Peter: I think I purchased the last one he had -- at least at the show where he was selling them.

Jean: My standard mix is a concoction of CHC, diatomite (medium size) and sponge rock.

Thanks, everyone. This is fast becoming one of my favorites, and not bad for a first bloomer!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 14, 2008)

Dot - you should send it for AOS judging - either Ann Arbor or Chicago. 
Leo


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW Dot!! How'd I miss this post!! Super plant Dot nice job


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2008)

Leo Schordje said:


> Dot - you should send it for AOS judging - either Ann Arbor or Chicago.
> Leo


Thanks for the suggestion, Leo. I think Ann Arbor may be this weekend. I'll check into it.


----------



## troy (Nov 12, 2015)

This is an old post, I know, is this plant still alive? this is one of the best lady isabel hybrids I've ever seen!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 13, 2015)

troy said:


> This is an old post, I know, is this plant still alive? this is one of the best lady isabel hybrids I've ever seen!!!


It is still alive, but struggling after an erwinia attack. But it is slowing growing.


----------



## troy (Nov 13, 2015)

Maybe someday you would like to make a trade?


----------



## Brabantia (Nov 14, 2015)

Very Nice !


----------



## nathalie (Nov 14, 2015)

Very , very nice


----------

